# Barista Express Hot Water/Steam goes through the main exit



## oded (7 mo ago)

This problem happened a month ago, and within a day disappeared. Now it happens for a few days in a row.
The steam and hot water are not longer goes through the small pipe, but through the main one.

Please assist!
Thank you


----------

